
Warmux – An old Worms clone project (2016) - aurelien
https://github.com/yeKcim/warmux
======
ycmbntrthrwaway
[https://www.hedgewars.org/](https://www.hedgewars.org/)

~~~
albertzeyer
Also, related, are the Liero-style games (disclaimer: I am one of the
maintainers of OpenLieroX), which is kind of a real-time Worms 2D shooter
game, also with the ninja rope, destroyable terrain, and lots of weapons.

[http://github.com/albertz/openlierox](http://github.com/albertz/openlierox) |
[http://www.openlierox.net/](http://www.openlierox.net/)

I really hesitate to call it dead but the truth it that I (as well as the
other devs) really have almost no time since the last 5 years or so to work
much on it. Of course, any contributions are very much welcome, and I am very
happy to guide any development.

Also the original Liero, and OpenLiero / Liero 1.36:

[http://www.liero.be/](http://www.liero.be/)

OpenLiero was done by Erik Lindroos (Gliptic), who was one of the main
developers of Gusanos
([http://gusanos.sourceforge.net/](http://gusanos.sourceforge.net/)), another
very cool Liero clone, very much more flexible with Lua scripting and very
cool graphic effects such as lightning, which is unfortunately also dead. But
it lives on in OpenLieroX. We merged the code bases a while ago.

And of course, much more famous now but similar game spirit, is Teeworlds:

[https://www.teeworlds.com/](https://www.teeworlds.com/)

------
ekianjo
A Free Software project is never really dead. As long as the source is around
there's always a remote possibility someone will come and pick it up at some
point and continue development. There's been such projects in the past, with
no updates for nearly 10 years and then suddenly new development pickup up.

------
andybak
Not while there's a nice big button in the top right labelled "fork".

------
roddux
Haha, I fondly remember this game. If I recall correctly, this was (is?) in
the Debian repos about 4 or so years ago. Shame to hear it's been abandoned
these days!

~~~
jwilk
It's still there:

[https://packages.debian.org/unstable/warmux](https://packages.debian.org/unstable/warmux)

------
krzyk
I there a similar clone of Scorched Earth? It was quite fun before the Worms
days.

------
aw3c2
(2016)

